# photo share: Lange 1 RG



## michaelanburaj (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks,
-Michael.


----------



## Sir-Guy (Apr 25, 2017)

Whoa. Superb photos. Great job on the lighting. And what a watch!


----------



## tifoso48 (Jan 11, 2017)

I am truly struggling with taking photos of watches and your photos give me the inspiration to keep on trying - great job!


----------



## conan4350 (Jul 14, 2017)

Woah ... lovely watch


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## JSanta (Jun 20, 2017)

Photography done well enough you'd expect to see these in their catalog!


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

amazing photography! definitely doing the watch justice!


----------



## michaelanburaj (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks to all for taking the time and sharing your kind words. Yes, indeed it is a beautiful watch, much of the work is done by the watch and hence it was easier compared to some of the vintage pieces I own and becomes a post-processing nightmare.

Thanks,
-Michael.


----------



## tommyjai92 (Dec 19, 2016)

Spectular watch, congrats on your purchase!


----------



## surrounded021 (Aug 17, 2017)

Very Nice!


----------



## Wolfy1909 (Oct 2, 2014)

The Lange 1 has become an icon and huge congrats on that. Maybe you will have the opportunity one day to visit the German town of Glashütte near Dresden. It really worth taking a look at!

Cheers
Wolfgang


----------



## agravelle (Jun 23, 2016)

Great looking watch! On my short list, for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aksingh (Jul 16, 2011)

Beautiful piece and excellent photos. Really interested in the Moonphase version.


----------



## Kopite44 (Jun 5, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Beautiful photographs of a truly outstanding watch. Thanks for sharing.
Frank.


----------



## michaelanburaj (Nov 15, 2015)

Wolfy1909 said:


> The Lange 1 has become an icon and huge congrats on that. Maybe you will have the opportunity one day to visit the German town of Glashütte near Dresden. It really worth taking a look at!
> 
> Cheers
> Wolfgang


Thanks, That would be a treat. I love Dresden.


----------



## michaelanburaj (Nov 15, 2015)

Wishing everyone a Wonderful 2018!









Thanks


----------



## nemanja198 (Mar 28, 2015)

michaelanburaj said:


> Wishing everyone a Wonderful 2018!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best wishes, Astonishing watch!


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice capture 


michaelanburaj said:


> Wishing everyone a Wonderful 2018!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## verymickey (Sep 7, 2016)

Stunning work. thanks for sharing


----------



## bearxj86 (Jun 4, 2017)

michaelanburaj said:


> View attachment 12350867
> 
> 
> View attachment 12350869
> ...


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Beautiful photos! More please.


----------



## vindicate (Nov 29, 2017)

Great job on the photos! The watch is splendid. But I tend to think you could make the lighting brighter. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Amazing pics, which camera did you use ?

Again congrats,

Pieter


----------



## Techniec (Dec 9, 2007)

Amazing pics, which camera did you use ?

Again congrats,

Pieter


----------



## jamesmartin17 (May 25, 2018)

Lange 1 rear macro shots...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

